# printer & cutter for making bike graphics



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking into making dirtbike graphics but i need something budget wise. What type of printer and cutter will i need. What's the cheapest way to go.please don't post $10k machines. This will also be for tshirts, stickers and banners and decals. I have a us cutter mh 721 but that don't contour cut


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dirt bikes need specialized adhesive vinyl that is very expensive. It sticks like whoa though.

The vinyl is designed only for solvent or latex inks. I believe they may have a UV cure version.

A $10,000 machine would be on the cheap side.

If it's for your own use, any sticker solution will do. Expect to replace them after every race.

If you're selling to racers, expect a lot of refunds.

We do moto-x stickers and it isn't cheap. Even using high end hardware and supplies, we still get a 10-20% complaint rate.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums[/QUOTE] can you post a picture of the stickers and what cutter and printer you have if you mind me asking.
I saw a guy on uscutters site that made the full kits i asked him but no response


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We don't do installs so I'll have to ask end customers for photos.

We use the Mimaki CJV print and cut machine. It's a beast.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

you could also do this with a Roland VersaCAMM using either Arlon 8000 or MotoMark Grip medias and a heavy laminate. I use the 12 mil Armor laminate for these types of decals.


----------

